# Cam belt change - what's your view?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our MH has a 2017 Fiat Ducato base which has done 25k miles. The cam belt change was due at 4 years I believe.

Given that the Ducato is basically a van and therefore perhaps expected to do more than 5k miles a year, what are your views on changing the cam belt at 5 years/25k miles (i.e considerably less than a normal van would be expected to do in that time)?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not so much the use (mileage) more the time that is important for a motorhome, without going in to detail get it done ASAP, two reasons your living on borrowed time and luck, when it's time for you to sell the van that type of missed maintenance will be seen badly.
The cost of having it done (anywhere between £400 and £1400) is considerably less than the cost of it failing (£12000-£14000) It WILL destroy the engine if it breaks


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks John.

I hadn't said I wasn't getting it done John but was after some views on it


----------



## Raglits (5 mo ago)

Get it changed, cambelts perish with time as well as stretch with mileage, doesn't matter whether it's a car or a van. Whilst they are generally better quiality that they were in the past it's just not worth the risk. Sometime the manufacturers get it wrong too. My old Alfa Romeo was changed from 70000 to 35000 miles as they had loads of warranty claims when cambelts were snapping before the originally specified time/mileage. My car is 5 years or 80,000 miles for the cam belt, it got changed last week at 28,000 miles as the cars is five years old in September.

I never skimp on brakes, tyres and shock absorbers as they are the main things helping me stop so they are never budget parts. I always get cambelts changed according to the schedule and I ask for a water pump change at the same time as they are normally not that expensive but if they need replacing it's the same labour charge as the cambelt.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Agreed its as much the age under tension that's the danger. It could fail and trash the engine.
If I can I look for base chassis that have engines without belts to save that expense. All three of our motorhomes have been cam chain not belts.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

I would first find out if it's an interference spec. engine. If no I'd not be overly concerned on changing it right now, and probably get round to it within a couple of years. If interference spec. engine (which is most likely to be the case) then I'd take the manufacturers advice and change soon as practical after the recommended 4 years. I know of belts failing well below recomm. mileage/age and some going double the recommendation, it's hardly an exact science.
Thankfully my van has gear driven valves..........smug. My car has belt and VVtechnology.....not so smug.
Similar to the tyre change question, the manufacturers state 10 years, that's what I aim for.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd change it. Imagine the inconvenience if it broke when you were away.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbh I was planning to change it this November. The MH has it's MOT then so I'll get the garage to do the whole gubbins whilst its in. I was just after the general views from the panel.  

Thanks all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's always amazed me that manufacturers build in a weak link like this.
My Ford Cortina Mk2 let me down when the cam belt broke back in the 70s. Luckily no engine damage but a right pain to repair in the gutter.

Ray.


----------



## Raglits (5 mo ago)

raynipper said:


> It's always amazed me that manufacturers build in a weak link like this.
> My Ford Cortina Mk2 let me down when the cam belt broke back in the 70s.
> 
> Ray.


How else are they going to keep the mechanics in work? 

Belts also tend to be quieter which on a diesel seems pointless to me to be using that as an excuse. At least my classic car has a chain so I just check the tensioner every now and then


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My last MH had the 3 litre Ducato and had a chain but this one is the 'better' 2.2 litre and it doesn't! Its also got considerably less grunt too and much worse mpg.

Progress eh?!


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Chain drives are certainly not an infallible feature, not perhaps as many failures as belt drive, their longevity is very much subject to regular maintenance ie engine oil changes, supposedly designed to last the economic life of the the van/car, whatever that means, but up to 150000 miles when the death rattles start giving earache is what I understand to be the unwritten rule. If it should need replacement a chain can often be a right ballache to change especially when located midway along the engine, sometimes necessitating an engine out job.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

One of the benefits of a rear Cummins engine.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> It's always amazed me that manufacturers build in a weak link like this.
> My Ford Cortina Mk2 let me down when the cam belt broke back in the 70s. Luckily no engine damage but a right pain to repair in the gutter.
> 
> Ray.



Mk3 I think Ray it must have been. I have no recollection of an OHC Mk 2 except the Lotus (1&2) which were chain driven. As far as I recall the first BDA was the RS1600.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep your right Alan. I was mini cabbing and it was the car of choice then. 

Ray.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Can you afford to replace the cam belt.....................or .can you afford to rebuild a wrecked engine.For me when I am heading out on holiday in my van I like to have a BIG smile on my face...............not egg allover it. Just do it preventative Maintenance


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Shop around for prices - local Fiat dealer wanted well over £1000 for belt and water pump - had it done at 5 years for around £375 by a Commercial Garage.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Camion said:


> I would first find out if it's an interference spec. engine. If no I'd not be overly concerned on changing it right now, and probably get round to it within a couple of years. If interference spec. engine (which is most likely to be the case) then I'd take the manufacturers advice and change soon as practical after the recommended 4 years. I know of belts failing well below recomm. mileage/age and some going double the recommendation, it's hardly an exact science.
> Thankfully my van has gear driven valves..........smug. My car has belt and VVtechnology.....not so smug.
> Similar to the tyre change question, the manufacturers state 10 years, that's what I aim for.


Not wishing to be rude but before commenting on a subject, good idea to know about the subject, there are very few "interference spec" engines nowadays and the one in question most definitely is not one of them.
Out of interest which engine is fitted to your van?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Shop around for prices - local Fiat dealer wanted well over £1000 for belt and water pump - had it done at 5 years for around £375 by a Commercial Garage.


Yes I will be. The nearest Fiat Service Centre quoted around £1200 for the change including water pump but I have a more local indie garage who I'll get a price from and will probably get the work. I used a new dealer (to me) for some bodywork repairs recently and they were very good and efficient, so I'll get a price off them as well as they have a mechanical side separate to the main business.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

eurajohn said:


> Not wishing to be rude but before commenting on a subject, good idea to know about the subject, there are very few "interference spec" engines nowadays and the one in question most definitely is not one of them.
> Out of interest which engine is fitted to your van?


I was under the opposite impression, ie that most engines these days _are_ interference. 
There, that's my learning for the day


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Relyat said:


> I was under the opposite impression, ie that most engines these days _are_ interference.
> There, that's my learning for the day


Quite right should proof read more thoroughly, your correct answer was the basis of my (wrong) reply.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Now I've got to find something else to learn!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have only just found out what an 'interference' engine is.
I knew of the theory but didn't realise it has been named.

Ray.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

eurajohn said:


> Not wishing to be rude but before commenting on a subject, good idea to know about the subject, there are very few "interference spec" engines nowadays and the one in question most definitely is not one of them.
> Out of interest which engine is fitted to your van?


Please read my quote again. also Relyats #20. You can never be too sure regarding the exact spec. of the engine a poster has only supplied barest details of. I'll accept your apology!
My engine is a Merc. om364 I know plenty about it, including the fact that it does not have a belt or a chain which only leaves one option.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Camion said:


> Please read my quote again. also Relyats #20. You can never be too sure regarding the exact spec. of the engine a poster has only supplied barest details of. I'll accept your apology!
> My engine is a Merc. om364 I know plenty about it, including the fact that it does not have a belt or a chain which only leaves one option.


I'll certainly not be apologising ! 
I am aware that you are a recent member but some others have been here a good while and are aware of other long term members vehicles.
What I was bemoaning was that on many forums (this one included) people dive in and answer a query without knowledge of the subject in question or the vehicle concerned, that in turn can cause the OP to make incorrect assumptions or decisions.
Sounds as though you know your own vehicle well.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

You're making a number of presumptions, because I may appear to be a new member doesn't mean I haven't been a long time reader of the forum or that I haven't been a member under another account. 
I gave no direct advice to the OP, only suggesting the determination of the engine type, viz. interference or non interference. As you will note a number of vehicle owners are not recognising of this fundamental design difference and getting unnecessarily concerned. Sevel Engines F.I.A.T. Pug. Citroen are known for mid production run major rejigs, including engine changes. You may well know what the OPs engine spec. comprises in great detail, then again you may not.
Anyway I think you've given me the nudge I needed to depart this hallowed sanctum of vanology, bye folks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Massive over reaction Camion. Go if you must but I hope you won't.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm also sorry to see you go.
From your style of writing and length of posts I think I may have some idea to your previous nom de plume on this and a few other motorhome forums, your avatar shows UK but your name suggests France ?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

eurajohn said:


> I'm also sorry to see you go.
> From your style of writing and length of posts I think I may have some idea to your previous nom de plume on this and a few other motorhome forums, your avatar shows UK but your name suggests France ?


That's intriguing!

Always sad when a contributor leaves, especially one who is prepared to get stuck in to the technical discussions.

Please reconsider Camion


----------

